
Ask HN: Pitch your personal newsletter/blog with a one-liner - artembugara
Example:<p>Name: <i></i>CODARIUM<i></i><p>One-liner: I write about how to build end-to-end products with code<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codarium.substack.com&#x2F;
======
youngbullind
180 days of sumero-akkadian cuneiform, in which I find out stuff about ancient
clay tablets, write about it, and ponder on whether the next 180 days should
be spent on something more useful...

[http://180days.blog](http://180days.blog)

------
safeerm
_Underage Investor_

Musings about the economy and real estate from my experience in managing a
$10M real estate fund and $25M endowment.

[https://safeer.substack.com/](https://safeer.substack.com/)

------
rohan1024
You may also like hnblogs on reddit

[https://www.reddit.com/r/hnblogs](https://www.reddit.com/r/hnblogs)

~~~
kickscondor
Or this newsletter along the same lines:

[https://hnblogs.substack.com/](https://hnblogs.substack.com/)

------
tomcooks
Name: TOM COOKS

One-liner: Adventurer, hobo, cook

Link: [https://tomcooks.com](https://tomcooks.com)

~~~
yonig
I'm already way invested in this Libson -> Istanbul bike trek. Also, I get
404'd when I try to subscribe to your email list

~~~
tomcooks
Old projects still have broken scripts. Try subscribing from the homepage.

------
arpitbbhayani
Arpit's Newsletter

Once a week, in your inbox, an essay about programming languages internals, or
a deep dive on some super-clever algorithm, or just a few tips on building
highly scalable distributed systems.

[https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs](https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs)

------
polote
If you are interested I edit a daily newsletter of the non-commercial blog
articles posted on HN

[https://hnblogs.substack.com/](https://hnblogs.substack.com/)

------
acemarke
Mark's Dev Blog

I wrote extensive detailed technical posts on React and Redux usage and
implementation.

[https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com)

------
staysaasy
_Stay SaaSy_

How to scale technology teams (and yourself) from the earliest startup days to
past $100m in revenue

[https://staysaasy.com/](https://staysaasy.com/)

~~~
artembugara
Subscribed

~~~
staysaasy
Nice, hope that you like it! You can also follow us on Twitter, we post new
articles there (1-2 per week).

------
greghausheer
GregHausheer.com

Freelance To Founder: how to start, build and grow an agency from scratch.

[https://www.greghausheer.com/](https://www.greghausheer.com/)

------
nsm
I write about various systems programming things (build systems, profiles,
code generation)

[https://nikhilism.com](https://nikhilism.com)

------
thildred
The Hopepunk Commentator:

I’m constantly engaging with the news, tech, and culture with an eye to
building the best possible sci-fi future. Every couple of weeks I’d like to
share the best of it with you. [https://timhildred.com/subscribe-to-my-
newsletter/](https://timhildred.com/subscribe-to-my-newsletter/)

------
jenil04
This is a new newsletter I started: It's called Understanding with Jenil.

Goal: Educated myself and hopefully others can learn about primitive concepts
of finance, economics, cryptocurrencies and emerging startups.

Link: [https://jenil.substack.com/about?utm_source=menu-
dropdown](https://jenil.substack.com/about?utm_source=menu-dropdown)

------
carapace
"Heliotrope Pajamas" mailing list

Cool tech, spirituality, applied ecology (Permaculture), we have the solutions
we need, we just need to apply them.

[https://lists.sr.ht/~sforman/heliotrope.pajamas](https://lists.sr.ht/~sforman/heliotrope.pajamas)

Subscribe: mailto:~sforman/heliotrope.pajamas+subscribe@lists.sr.ht

------
criddell
Newsletters seemed to have a moment last year but it feels like the hype has
gone away. Mine are filtered into a folder and I can't remember the last time
I opened that folder.

I have to wonder why publish a newsletter? What's wrong with a blog? Do you
dual publish to the newsletter & an RSS blog?

------
karmakaze
Software and Systems - latest post an easy (3 weeks) to learn keyboard layout

[https://blog.keithkim.org/opensource/making-the-qwickest-
key...](https://blog.keithkim.org/opensource/making-the-qwickest-keyboard-
layout)

------
nickfromseattle
ContentDistribution.com

Learn how we've taken 3 projects from 0 to 100,000 organic visitors per month
in the last year.

[https://contentdistribution.com/free-
guides](https://contentdistribution.com/free-guides)

------
elamje
I make threads of the top tweets from the best accounts on twitter.

[https://twitter.com/elamje/status/1274166296930775040](https://twitter.com/elamje/status/1274166296930775040)

------
jasonshen
# Making Connections #

A random walk down tech, fitness, product thinking, org design, nerd culture,
persuasion, and behavior change.

[https://jasonshen.substack.com/](https://jasonshen.substack.com/)

------
binaryfour
Name: Console

One-liner: HackerNews on YouTube

Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXo6kUXIhKxqhV6jBrQiE...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXo6kUXIhKxqhV6jBrQiE5i25znAzYKjT)

------
jonbaer
QuantumWeekly, A weekly correlation of all things quantum - computing,
cryptography, entanglement.
[https://quantumweekly.com/](https://quantumweekly.com/)

------
squeakynick
Nerdy articles about math, coding, and data science, in a style as homage to
Martin Gardner.

[http://datagenetics.com/blog.html](http://datagenetics.com/blog.html)

------
dtran
./run startup.code I write about running, (writing &) running code, and
running startups [https://www.davidtran.me](https://www.davidtran.me)

------
raghuveerdotnet
Knowledge Continuum ([https://www.raghuveer.net](https://www.raghuveer.net))

An attempt to explore everything compsci, cogsci, philosophy, math, history.

------
realgabriel
This Week's Worth.

A weekly extraction of fascinating things humans put on the Internet.

[https://thisweeksworth.substack.com/](https://thisweeksworth.substack.com/)

------
kureikain
BetterDev

Weekly links to improve your programing knowledge - not how to, tutorial style
article, but interesting content.

[https://betterdev.link](https://betterdev.link)

------
hikhvar
Journal

Writing down the things I learned to share them with others and my future
self.

[https://journal.petrausch.info/](https://journal.petrausch.info/)

------
williamkuszmaul
Name: Algorithm Soup

One-liner: A bit of math and a byte of computer science.

[https://algorithmsoup.wordpress.com/](https://algorithmsoup.wordpress.com/)

------
WA9ACE
WA9ACE

Like daringfireball met with pinboard tweets, and decided to write about dev,
ham radio, politics, and motorcycles.

[https://wa9ace.net](https://wa9ace.net)

~~~
Icyphox
What's with the HUGE Discord link (with an image, no less)?

------
D-Coder
Laugh/learn links

Links to things that make you laugh or help you learn.

[https://laughlearnlinks.home.blog/](https://laughlearnlinks.home.blog/)

------
rchaudhary
Founder Weekly

Get the best hand curated links about startups and entrepreneurship.

[http://www.founderweekly.com/](http://www.founderweekly.com/)

------
pcannons
[https://philippcannons.com](https://philippcannons.com) About the
intersection of building products & statistics

------
theshadowmonkey
Read something that picks your brain and has high signal:noise ratio.

[http://eepurl.com/dcfvJb](http://eepurl.com/dcfvJb)

------
jdanylko
Name: DanylkoWeb

One-liner: ASP.NET Real-World Full-Stack Web Development

Link: [https://www.danylkoweb.com/](https://www.danylkoweb.com/)

------
nyxcharon
Embers of Solace Game Development

My journey through creating an RPG game

[https://www.embersofsolace.com/](https://www.embersofsolace.com/)

------
codenesium
Codenesium

How to do stuff in .NET Core

[https://www.codenesium.com/blog/posts/](https://www.codenesium.com/blog/posts/)

------
akkshu92
[https://akkshaya.blog/](https://akkshaya.blog/)

I write stuff on product, marketing, personal growth, and poems.

------
rcarmo
I still believe in the Mac, but work on EVERYTHING:
[https://taoofmac.com](https://taoofmac.com)

------
surajs
Unconventional front-end dev/design, the occasional rant
[http://evenzero.in](http://evenzero.in)

------
ankeshk
Strategy + story telling ==
[https://zenstrategies.com](https://zenstrategies.com)

------
gwbrooks
Ideas and policies shaping American cities

[https://better-cities.org](https://better-cities.org)

------
Icyphox
I write about computers, security and computer security.

[https://icyphox.sh](https://icyphox.sh)

------
knes
BetterOps

The Only Revenue Ops Newsletter You Need
[https://betterops.io](https://betterops.io)

------
denisw
denisw.de

I started this to share various learnings from my dev work, as well thoughts
on software engineering and architecture. The current two posts are on Redux,
but I plan to publish posts on other topics (Kafka Streams, architecture,
etc.) soon.

Link: [https://denisw.de/](https://denisw.de/)

------
bradley_taunt
Ugly Duck

Rambling about web design and open source software.

[https://uglyduck.ca](https://uglyduck.ca)

~~~
Minor49er
I've seen this blog on HN before. It has a lot of fun and interesting articles

------
soulchild37
Name: Fluffy.es

One-liner: Learn iOS development easily

Link: [https://fluffy.es](https://fluffy.es)

------
hunterx
I invent and design stuff - sometimes I rant and dump my thoughts there too.

Https://letsmeetin.space

------
frisovv
[https://friso.lol](https://friso.lol)

I’m being serious here.

------
jlelse
jlelse's Blog

I blog about all things I'm interested in.

[https://jlelse.blog](https://jlelse.blog)

------
ahnooie
b3n.org

A variety of topics, mostly homelab and tech

[https://b3n.org/](https://b3n.org/)

------
ijustwanttovote
michael1e

Today I learned

[https://www.michael1e.com/](https://www.michael1e.com/)

------
xellisx
...I don't have one, the end.

